

Instead of SOPA, why didn't they just... - joshwprinceton
http://joshrweinstein.com/post/16078503022

======
pavel_lishin
An engineer suggests an engineering solution to a bunch of lawyers who came up
with a lawyer solution.

~~~
joshwprinceton
Haha -- well if the problem is in the domain of the internet, might as well go
to the people in the internet world, no?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Sure, but try convincing the lawyers of that.

Everyone's got their own brand of hammer, and they're absolutely convinced
that it'll hammer any kind of nail you throw at them.

------
sethbannon
As many have said: Don't legislate. Innovate!

------
suking
I'm pretty sure they already use this software and that's how they automate
finding youtube videos. But then people speed them up, add little watermarks,
etc. to make them harder to find.

